# bible 40 days 40 nights ?? why 40



## kw5891 (May 29, 2008)

what is the meaning of 40 days & 40 nights ?  not only was jesus but moses jesus was in the desert but moses was on mt. sinal  also noah was it boat during flood 40 days & 40 nights. also the spies went into promised land 40 days 40 nights also jesus was seen in the earth 40 days after his crucifixion. also goliath came for 40days before being kill by david  sam 1.17 16. hello also jesus was in the desert with the devil for 40 days. but moses was on mt sinal with God for 40 days so what does 40 mean to God ? 1. repetntance. 2. pureness. 3. new begining. 4. judgement. so to a georgia boy understaning 40 is ? but to a jew it ?. keep the faith.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 29, 2008)

I asked a preacher a question once and he studied a minute and said I don't know if God had wanted us to know he'd have put it in the Bible.
There may be a reason on the 40 but I have no idea.


----------



## toddboucher (May 29, 2008)

also the bible takes about fasting for 40 days.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 29, 2008)

Dont know about 40 ....but the fullness  of things is 7


----------



## kw5891 (May 29, 2008)

*good point*

it would be cool if God had us wait 40 days 40 nights before answering prayer


----------



## Dunamis (May 29, 2008)

40 THE NUMBER OF PROBATION OR TRIAL. 

The Israelites wandered for 40 years (Deut. 8:2-5). 
Moses was on the mount for 40 days (Exodus 24:18)
40 days of Jonah and Nineveh (Jonah 3:4). 
Jesus was tempted for 40 days (Matt. 4:2).


----------



## sonofagun (May 29, 2008)

kw5891 said:


> it would be cool if God had us wait 40 days 40 nights before answering prayer



I don't know about that.  Unanswered prayers can be good too.

Cheers


----------



## kw5891 (May 29, 2008)

*40*



toddboucher said:


> also the bible takes about fasting for 40 days.


amen


----------



## Lowjack (May 29, 2008)

In Hebrew Gematria # 40 represents Judgment
7 Represents perfection or completeness and so on.


----------



## kw5891 (May 29, 2008)

*40*

jesus in desert was for judgement ?


----------



## Dogmusher (May 30, 2008)

The Number 40 really represents the idea of task, mission or lesson completion.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 30, 2008)

It is a literary device.  It harks back to epic events, heroic figures & deeds and signals to our better sensibilities that what is going on is to be taken-in with the special pattern brought from the past. As in a chorus to a song, it bring home to our hearts and minds lesson, beauty and awe.


----------



## kw5891 (May 30, 2008)

*yes*

some times a cake is just a cake if God tell us 40  then it 40 just because amen


----------



## gordon 2 (May 30, 2008)

kw5891 said:


> some times a cake is just a cake if God tell us 40  then it 40 just because amen



Agreed... however 40 repeated many times is a grand demonstration of God's patience with the stiff necked. As a cake it is offered morning, noon and night...perhaps it is a bread?


----------



## Dunamis (May 30, 2008)

I believe God's Word is likened to an onion, there are layers. I believe that you can take God's Word at face value and live a fulfilled life. In this case 40 means just that, 40. Nothing more, nothing less. However, I also believe that those that have a hunger for His Word and a passion for His presence will be rewarded. Some people may desire to delve "deeper" in to God's Word via word studies or scripture-cross references and by this allowing His Holy Spirit to reveal the secrets of the Kingdom to us. Not that we should boast, but that we might have a greater understanding of His Word and Kingdom principles and that we may better communicate Jesus' love to a lost and dying world.


----------



## Doyle (May 30, 2008)

40 is the number of times it takes to go around all your fingers and toes twice.  If they tried to go around a third time, they'd loose count.


----------



## DKing (May 30, 2008)

I always figured it was a figure of speech. For example:

When did you get back in town?
A few days ago.

Ok was that yesterday, three days, a week, or a month? It doesn't really matter it was just a figure of speech. Likewise here they don't have an exact figure, it's just a long time. If they wrote they were gone 36 days someone might have come back and said, "Nope I remember it was 32 days" and then you have a question about the authenticity of the entire account you are retelling. Much safer to use a colloquialism.


----------



## Dunamis (May 30, 2008)

If the number 40 was used consistantly throughout the Bible on more than a handful of occasions, I might agree with you.


----------



## DKing (May 30, 2008)

Search: for the phrase "forty days" within Entire Bible
Found: 14 worksResults 1 - 14
Group by match

2 Esdras (Apocrypha, also known as 4 Ezra) : 5 matches

Deuteronomy : 5 matches

Genesis : 5 matches

Exodus : 2 matches

Numbers : 2 matches

1 Kings : 1 matches

1 Samuel : 1 matches

2 Maccabees (Apocrypha) : 1 matches

Acts : 1 matches

Ezekiel : 1 matches

Jonah : 1 matches

Luke : 1 matches

Mark : 1 matches

Matthew : 1 matches

http://etext.virginia.edu/etcbin/kjv2www?specfile=%2Ftexts%2Fenglish%2Freligion%2Fkjv%2Fkjv-pub.o2w&query=forty+days&docs=text&sample=1-100&grouping=work


----------



## Dunamis (May 30, 2008)

I just realized something. I sent off a 'half-cocked' answer. After re-reading your post and researching  some of your references, I realize that your answer and mine are headed down the same street! Sorry for my response to your post!

My belief that the number 40 is biblical numerology for "trial/probation", in the sense of one being tested, I feel it could fit with what you are saying within the references! 

Man this shoe-leather tastes good! Anybody want a bite?


----------



## DKing (May 30, 2008)

You want to go down the numerology path, more power to ya. I'm just a step behind you with "it's a metaphor".


----------



## Lowjack (May 30, 2008)

kw5891 said:


> jesus in desert was for judgement ?


In A sense it was a trial.


----------



## Lowjack (May 30, 2008)

Biblical Numerology

     It seems quite obvious that the Bible uses numbers in patterns.  Who can deny that 40 is significant.  Jesus was in the desert for 40 days and the Israelites wandered in the desert for 40 years.  Whether or not the analysis of these number patterns are accurate is up for debate.  But I present to you this information condensed from the book, Number in Scripture by Bullinger.
     One of the interesting features of Hebrew and Greek is that in both written languages there are no numeric characters.  Where we have numbers and letters, they have only letters.  So, in each language, the letters are also used as numbers.  In a small way we do the same thing in English.  For example is "O" a zero or a letter of in the alphabet.  Is "l" a one or a small L?  When they are used, the context tells us which is which and we have no problem understanding it.  The same goes for Hebrew and Greek.  They knew when they were writing numbers and when they were writing letters.
     But the interesting thing is that when a word is written, it also has a numeric equivalent.  For example, the word "Jesus" in Greek is "iasous." Since each letter has a numeric equivalent, we can add up each number and get a value.  The value is the gammatria.  Therefore, the gammatria of "Jesus" in Greek is 888 because  i = 10   a = 8   s = 200   o = 70    u = 400    s = 200.  There are many interesting 'games' that can be played with this feature of Greek and Hebrew and much of it is absurd.  But, some of the numeric relationships are interesting.  
     Whether not the numbers really do have a significance is still debated in many circles. Nevertheless, I present the information for your examination.

1 THE NUMBER OF UNITY. Father. Deuteronomy 6:4 "Hear, O Israel: The LORD our God, the LORD is one. Ephesians 4:5 "one Lord, one faith, one baptism."  
2 THE NUMBER OF DIVISION. The Son who has two natures: human and divine. There are 2 Testaments: the Old and New. Man is Male and Female. Rom. 9 speaks of two vessels: one for honorable use and the other for dishonorable use. Two types of people: Sheep and Goats. There are two ages, this age and the age to come: Matt. 12:32; 13:39,40,49; Mark 10:30.  
3 THE NUMBER OF DIVINE PERFECTION. The Trinity consists of Father, Son, and Holy Spirit. There are three qualities of the universe: Time, Space, and Matter. To exist (except for God), all three are required. Each quality consists of three elements. Therefore, we live in a trinity of trinities. 

 - The three qualities of universe are each three: 

 Time is one yet three Space is one yet three Matter is one yet three 
 Past
Present
Future Height
Width
Depth Solid
Liquid
Gas 
      We live in a Trinity of Trinities:  Romans 1:20 says, "For since the creation of the world His invisible attributes, His eternal power and divine nature have been clearly seen, being understood through what has been made..." 
 - If you are a trichotomist then man is made of three parts: 
 Body Soul Spirit 
 - Human abilities are three 
 Thought Word Deed 

 - The divine attributes are three fold:  
God is:   
 Omniscient
Omnipresent
Omnipotent Love
Light
Spirit Holy
Righteous
Just 

 - Three bear witness (1 John 5:8):  
 Spirit Water Blood 

 - Christ is Three Shepherds 
 The Good Shepherd (John 10:14-15) - speaking of His death 
The Great Shepherd (Heb. 13:20) - speaking of His resurrection
The Chief Shepherd (1 Pet. 5:4) - speaking of His glory   

 - The Three appearances of Christ:  
Past:   
Present:   
Future:  
 Has appeared (Heb. 9:26) to put away sin 
Is appearing (Heb. 9:24) in the presence of God 
Will appear (Heb. 9:28) to those who await Him  

 - The Father spoke from Heaven three times: 
 - Matt. 3:17, "This is My beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased." 
- Matt. 17:5, "This is My beloved Son, with whom I am well-pleased; listen to Him." 
- John 12:28, "I have both glorified it [the Father's name], and will glorify it again."  

 - Both the Tabernacle and the Temple consisted of three parts: 
 The Court The Holy place The Sanctuary 
        Regarding the Tabernacle:  
 The Holy of Holies was a cube (10 cubits x 10 cubits x 10 cubits)  
        Regarding the Temple:  
 The Holy of Holies was a cube (20 cubits x 20 cubits x 20 cubits)  


4 THE NUMBER OF CREATION - North, South, East, West; 4 Seasons. The 4th commandment is the first that refers to the earth. The 4th clause of the Lord's Prayer is the first that mentions the earth. The materials of the tabernacle were four and so were the coverings and the ornamentations.  
5 THE NUMBER OF GRACE. Redemption. Israel came out of Egypt 5 in rank (Ex 13:18). David picked up 5 smooth stone to fight Goliath (1 Sam. 17:40). The Holy Anointing Oil was pure and composed of 5 parts (Ex. 30:23-25).  
6 THE NUMBER OF MAN: Man was created on the 6th day. Man labors 6 days only. The Serpent was created on the 6th day. The 6th commandment is "Thou shalt not murder." Six words are used for man: Adam, ish, Enosh, gehver, anthropos, anar. Also, 6 x 6 = 36. 36 + 35 + 34 + 33 + 32 . . . 5 + 4 + 3 + 2 + 1 = 666. 666 is the number of the antichrist. This means that the name of the antichrist in Greek adds up to 666. This is a mockery of the Trinity.  
7 THE NUMBER OF SPIRITUAL PERFECTION. Seven days in a week. Seven colors in the spectrum. Seven of the 10 commandments begin with the word "not." There are 7 seals, 7 trumpets, 7 parables in Matthew, and 7 promises to the churches. There are 7 "eternals" in Hebrews which are: A priest for ever (1:6); Eternal salvation (1:9); Eternal judgment (6:2); eternal redemption (9:12); eternal spirit (9:14); eternal inheritance (9:15); and everlasting covenant (13:20). Jesus said 7 things on the cross: 1) Luke 23:34 "Jesus said, "Father, forgive them, for they do not know what they are doing." And they divided up his clothes by casting lots; 2) Luke 23:43 Jesus answered him, "I tell you the truth, today you will be with me in paradise"; 3) Matthew 27:46 About the ninth hour Jesus cried out in a loud voice, "Eloi, Eloi, lama sabachthani?" -- which means, "My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?"; 4) John 19:26 "When Jesus saw his mother there, and the disciple whom he loved standing nearby, he said to his mother, "Dear woman, here is your son"; 5) John 19:28 "Later, knowing that all was now completed, and so that the Scripture would be fulfilled, Jesus said, "I am thirsty." 6) John 19:30 "When he had received the drink, Jesus said, "It is finished." With that, he bowed his head and gave up his spirit"; and 7) Luke 23:46 "Jesus called out with a loud voice, "Father, into your hands I commit my spirit." When he had said this, he breathed his last." "Hallelujah" occurs 28 times or 4 x 7. "Hosanna" occurs 7 times. "Milk" occurs 49 times or 7 x 7. "Abaddon" occurs 7 times. "After the order of Melchizedek" occurs 7 times.  
8 THE NUMBER OF NEW BEGINNINGS. 8 people on Noah's Ark (2 Pet. 2:5); circumcision on 8th day (Gen. 17:12); God made 8 covenants with Abraham 
9 THE NUMBER OF JUDGMENT. There are 9 greek words derived from the root word meaning judgment = dikay. The following words each occur 9 times in the Bible: abussos (bottomless pit); asebee (ungodly); aselgeia (lasciviousness); and astrapee (lightning). The gifts of the spirit are 9 in number (1 Cor. 12:8-10): the word of wisdom, the word of knowledge, faith, healing, miracles, prophecy, discerning of spirits, tongues, and interpretation of tongues.  
10 THE NUMBER OF DIVINE PERFECTION. There are 10 commandments (Ex. 20); 1/10 of your income is a tithe; the were 10 plagues on Egypt (Ex. 9:14ff); 10 x 10 silver sockets formed the foundation of the Tabernacle (Ex 38:27); There are 10 "I AM's spoken by Jesus in John: 1) I am the Bread of Life (6:35); 2) I am the Bread of Life which came down from heaven (6:41); 3) I am the Living Bread (6:51); 4) I am the Light of the world (8:12); 5) I am One that bears witness of Myself (8:18); 6) I am the Door of the sheep (10:7,9); 7) I am the Good Shepherd (10:14); 8) I am the Resurrection and the Life (14:6); 9) I am the Way, the Truth, and the Life (11:25); and 10) I am the True Vine (15:1,5). 
12 THE NUMBER OF GOVERNMENTAL PERFECTION. There were 12 tribes of Israel; 12 Apostles, 12 foundations in the heavenly Jerusalem; 12 gates; 12 pearls; 12 angels. The measurements of New Jerusalem are 12,000 furlongs or stadia, while the wall will be 144 (12 x 12) cubits (Rev. 21:16-17).  
40 THE NUMBER OF PROBATION OR TRIAL. The Israelites wandered for 40 years (Deut. 8:2-5). Moses was on the mount for 40 days (Exodus 24:18); 40 days of Jonah and Nineveh (Jonah 3:4). Jesus was tempted for 40 days (Matt. 4:2).  
153 In John 21:11, after the resurrection the disciples caught 153 fish. The word fish in Greek is 'ixthus' which has a numerical equivalent of 1224, or 8 x 153. Remember, which is Jesus Christ is 888. 153 people received a blessing from Jesus in the four gospel (not counting the 5000 and examples like that).  

Bibleapolagenics.com


----------



## DKing (May 30, 2008)

I'll be honest, I didn't read that I just skimmed it. BUT there are four states of matter, Solid, Liquid, Gas, and Plasma. Also there's four dimensions not three (The three dimensions of space and the fourth dimension of time).

There are 783,137 words in the Bible. With that many words eventually patterns will appear. You can do the same with the collected works of Shakespear. I don't find the bible code people persuasive.


----------



## Dunamis (May 31, 2008)

Thank you, I need all the power I can get. Truth is truth whether one finds the deliverer of such truth persuasive or not. - 

 - I almost cringe when I use/see the words Bible and Numerology used in the same sentence mainly because people place Biblical Numerology in the same catagory as psychics, tarot cards, and the like. Biblical numerology is symbolism portrayed through numbers in the Bible, not the study of numbers used to fortune-tell or any other garbage like that.

The Bible says to "rightly divide the Word of Truth". - -Like I said above the Word is like an onion, it has layers. God sprinkles His Word with "spiritual adjectives". Little keys hidden within His Word to provide deeper understanding and "stoke the fire" within our hearts for Him and His Word. In this conversation, it is in numbers.  Whether we find these "spiritual adjectives" or not doesn't make His Word any less powerful or cause our understanding to deteriorate in any way.  On the other hand, if we do stumble across these "spiritual adjectives" it will shine a new light on the scripture that is being researched and it will instill a passion for His presence and hunger for His Word.

.


----------



## THREEJAYS (May 31, 2008)

interesting


----------



## Dunamis (May 31, 2008)

There has to be a balance. I'm not saying everything has a secret meaning. I'm not saying you have to know the secret handshake and a code word to get something out of the Word. I'm not saying that you are gonna find a map to the lost city of Atlantis in the book of proverbs, although after I read my own posts it kinda sounds that way. I hope I'm not doing more damage than good...


----------



## Lowjack (May 31, 2008)

Dunamis said:


> Thank you, I need all the power I can get. Truth is truth whether one finds the deliverer of such truth persuasive or not. -
> 
> - I almost cringe when I use/see the words Bible and Numerology used in the same sentence mainly because people place Biblical Numerology in the same catagory as psychics, tarot cards, and the like. Biblical numerology is symbolism portrayed through numbers in the Bible, not the study of numbers used to fortune-tell or any other garbage like that.
> 
> ...



Might be you feel that way, because there is counterfit numerology and true numerology.
Like there is Astronomy and astrlogy and the fake which is astrology says they get their info from astronomy.
There is true gospel and many false gospels.
There s true Zodiac and false Zodiac, the whole bible is written with the True Zodiac.
Remember Satan always Copy what God does or gives, except his ways will lead you astray.
Hebrew Gematria is just part of the language, like Greek gematria, that is simply the way the language is.The Hebrew letters or symbols each have an assign numbers, like the Aleph(A) is worth a total of 1 etc etc. So numerology is built in, if you took it out you wouldn't be able to count anything, understand ?


----------



## Dunamis (May 31, 2008)

I do! Thanks


----------



## PJason (May 31, 2008)

40 years equals a generation

"to seven(7) oneself" is to swear a covenant

A contract is between businesses

A covenant is a family bond

When we enter into a covenant with God we enter into a family bond something much stronger then a simple contract.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 1, 2008)

PJason said:


> 40 years equals a generation
> 
> "to seven(7) oneself" is to swear a covenant
> 
> ...



That might be in the western World, A Biblical generation is 51.5 years and the end of a generation is 70 years.
Psalm 90
10 The length of our days is seventy years— 
       or eighty, if we have the strength; 
       yet their span [a] is but trouble and sorrow, 
       for they quickly pass, and we fly away.


----------



## Dunamis (Jun 1, 2008)

Two questions:

-Unless I misunderstand you it looks like there are two generations: 51.5 and 70. Which on is it? Could you clarify please?

-How does the 51.5/70 year geneations play out for the guys in the Old Testament that lived 100 and 200+ years?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## PJason (Jun 1, 2008)

Lowjack said:


> That might be in the western World, A Biblical generation is 51.5 years and the end of a generation is 70 years.
> Psalm 90
> 10 The length of our days is seventy years—
> or eighty, if we have the strength;
> ...



While they may live to seventy or eighty they can still be alive when a new generation starts. In the west a generation runs from as much as 30 years to as little as 10 years. 



_Matthew 1:17

 the deportation to Babylon to the Christ fourteen generations. _


Babylonian exile ruffly 560 BCE to Christ divided by 14 equals 40.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 1, 2008)

Dunamis said:


> Two questions:
> 
> -Unless I misunderstand you it looks like there are two generations: 51.5 and 70. Which on is it? Could you clarify please?
> 
> ...



70 years is when a generation ends, so when Jesus said in Mat 24 "this generation shall not pass until all things are fulfilled", he meant that generation would not die off until Jerusalem would be destroyed and so it did happened about 35 years later, Jerusalem was destroyed.
It was not unusual for the centenarians between Adam and Noah to live several generations 10 ,12 generations was the average. But after a man was expected to live 7 times 10 is hat the word says.


----------



## kw5891 (Jun 2, 2008)

*good point*



PJason said:


> 40 years equals a generation
> 
> "to seven(7) oneself" is to swear a covenant
> 
> ...


i dont beleve we can take all of storys about 40 and say they all mean the same . God apears to elisha kings 1 19-11 God was not in the wind God was not in the earthquake God was not in the fire but God came in a still small voice  yes 40 may mean purification on one story but not the next amen


----------



## JohnK3 (Jun 2, 2008)

sonofagun said:


> I don't know about that.  Unanswered prayers can be good too.
> 
> Cheers



God answers every prayer.  Some people just can't take "No" for an answer.


----------



## kw5891 (Jun 2, 2008)

*jews term of 40 from a jewish lady*

in the jewish view then getting newer. and turning forty is indeed growing up an ascent to a higher level the popular saying that life begins at forty is right. forty signfies not a period of decline nor regret. it is instead both a completion and a new beginning a retrospective understanding and a prospetive passage to a higher level an emptiness in the middle and the foundation of an entirely new existence


----------



## kw5891 (Jun 2, 2008)

*40*

my my my to the jewish people 40 means alot in the rosh hashanah 40 means repentance justice forgiveness new resolutions   ps but to me i remember what jesus said all of these beleaf and symbols mean nothing if your not born again  peace


----------



## Dunamis (Jun 2, 2008)

_-"i dont beleve we can take all of storys about 40 and say they all mean the same ." 

-  yes 40 may mean purification on one story but not the next _
I believe that before we can try to apply anything to anything, we should research it.  God will share with us what should be applied where.

_-"God apears to elisha kings 1 19-11 God was not in the wind God was not in the earthquake God was not in the fire but God came in a still small voice"_

Not sure how this applies. The wind, earthquake, and fire were the earths phyisical reactions to literally the physical presence of GOd Almighty. God can speak however he wishess to. He even spoke through a donkey, (Num 22:28)

_-"in the jewish view then getting newer. and turning forty is indeed growing up an ascent to a higher level the popular saying that life begins at forty is right. forty signfies not a period of decline nor regret. it is instead both a completion and a new beginning a retrospective understanding and a prospetive passage to a higher level an emptiness in the middle and the foundation of an entirely new existence"_
Could elaborate on this? I don't understand...





"


----------



## kw5891 (Jun 3, 2008)

Dunamis said:


> _-"i dont beleve we can take all of storys about 40 and say they all mean the same ."
> 
> -  yes 40 may mean purification on one story but not the next _
> I believe that before we can try to apply anything to anything, we should research it.  God will share with us what should be applied where.
> ...


my point God deal with diff people in diff ways so it was elisha God spoke to him in a still small voice in the desert he was a cloud by day and fire by night.  to moses he was told by God he  show him self  to abraham isaac jacob as God allmighty  but to moses God told him i want you to know me as lord . so  amen


----------



## Dunamis (Jun 3, 2008)

ok...


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 4, 2008)

"a lifetime of change best signifies the number 40 in terms of the usage in the old testament, to the best of my knowledge."

Woodswalker, that is very resounding. It could be concluded that being saved or born again is a lifetime of change as one ends one lifetime and begins or lives in an other.


----------



## kw5891 (Jun 4, 2008)

gordon 2 said:


> "a lifetime of change best signifies the number 40 in terms of the usage in the old testament, to the best of my knowledge."
> 
> Woodswalker, that is very resounding. It could be concluded that being saved or born again is a lifetime of change as one ends one lifetime and begins or lives in an other.


good point jews beleve life begin at 40


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 4, 2008)

kw5891 said:


> good point jews beleve life begin at 40


 Really! Perhaps that is why they can begin businesses at 65 and achieve great success!


----------



## kw5891 (Jun 9, 2008)

*40*

here a thought jesus was in the desert with the devil  for 40 days but moses was on the mountian with God for 40 days in it self 40 means alot in the bible. but ??


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 9, 2008)

kw5891 said:


> here a thought jesus was in the desert with the devil  for 40 days but moses was on the mountian with God for 40 days in it self 40 means alot in the bible. but ??




In both cases God was with the devil. And remember it is hard to dance with the devil on your back.lol


----------



## kw5891 (Jun 9, 2008)

*40*



gordon 2 said:


> In both cases God was with the devil. And remember it is hard to dance with the devil on your back.lol


lol i dont care for the statement get thee behind me devil  i want him  where i can see him lol


----------



## kw5891 (Jun 16, 2008)

*40*

as i was praying holy spirit put on my heart about 40 in the bible. jesus was in the desert with the devil but moses was with God on mountian for 40 days


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2010)

JohnK3 said:


> God answers every prayer.  Some people just can't take "No" for an answer.



Anybody ever tell you NO and you ignored them?  Just curious.  Let me know when you get back on the computer.


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 19, 2010)

All of this is very interesting and I admit I have learned a few things here tonight, but none that is a matter of salvation. I don't know why God choose 40 years for his children to wonder around in the desert unless is was for all the people that left bondage behind and refused to follow God to die out.

I don't know why Jesus was on the mt. fasting and praying for 40 days. I am sure there is a reason but its not a matter of salvation.

Although interesting, and important, what I have learned here tonight lends very little to give me a spiritual growth spert.

We cannot know the mind of God everytime.


----------

